# HTTP Zoom got ganked and your info is floating the internet.



## drmike (Nov 5, 2013)

More fallout from using WHMCS, another hacked host:



> Hey There,
> 
> It has come to our attention that the recent WHMCS hacks have resulted in a breach of our security.
> 
> ...


----------



## RiotSecurity (Nov 5, 2013)

I all can say is... many more to come.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 5, 2013)

HTTPZoom got ganked and like almost every other small provider (and a large percentage of small businesses) who has gotten ganked didn't follow proper notification procedures (I posted links to the UK notification requirements on LET). 

The potential costs associated with a databreach can kill a small business and not following proper notification procedures increases your potential liability.  Google 'costs of data breach to small business'...


----------



## ComputerTrophy (Nov 6, 2013)

What happened to localhost.re? Did the owner get arrested or is he (assuming male) just dormant?


----------

